# How to select OTA digital sub-channels via the number pad?



## Jaceson (Jan 31, 2005)

Forgive me if this is one of those questions that gets asked a lot...I could find no reference to it anywhere...

How do you enter the dash/dot/etc. between the 'main' OTA channel number and the sub-channel, via the keypad on the remote? Such as 5-1, or 5-2 (or 5.1, 5.2 depending on your point of view). For programming purposes, I want to avoid having to use the 'up' and 'down' buttons to access the sub-channels.

Thanks,

J


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Use 5 digits with leading zeros.

for 5.1 enter 0-0-5-0-1
for 45.2 enter 0-4-5-0-2

Try that out.


----------



## Jaceson (Jan 31, 2005)

Worked like a charm....thanks for the info.

J


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> Use 5 digits with leading zeros.
> 
> for 5.1 enter 0-0-5-0-1
> for 45.2 enter 0-4-5-0-2
> ...


This doesn't work, for me anyway, when in the guide. Am I alone or is this happening to everyone?


----------



## Tlaz (Dec 23, 2004)

It does work for me on my 921.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Grandude said:


> This doesn't work, for me anyway, when in the guide. Am I alone or is this happening to everyone?


No it doesn't work for me also when in the guide. It seems the guide will only take four numbers, so if you try 00401, it will only take the 0040. This has happened to me several times. The guide seems to work with only the first four numbers most of the time. It will take you to that station or the closest one to it in the guide.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

lujan said:


> No it doesn't work for me also when in the guide. It seems the guide will only take four numbers, so if you try 00401, it will only take the 0040. This has happened to me several times. The guide seems to work with only the first four numbers most of the time. It will take you to that station or the closest one to it in the guide.


Thanks for the reply. I'm glad to hear that I am not alone.
I wonder if this will be fixed someday?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Yeah, I don't know about the guide. This is just a direct dial to go from channel to channel outside of the guide. I use the Favorite's list, so my guide is small enough that I don't have many pages to scroll through to reach my OTA channels.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

You can generally shorten the code for channels by leaving off the zero on the subchannel. 0041 will give the same as 00401. The 5 digits may tune a second faster because it knows you are done. In the guide, the first three digits will get you within one or so of your destination. If the analogs or the satellite remaps are not in your favorites then you will be there, not counting PBS multiple subchannels, etc.


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

When I enter 0 5 ; I go to 5.1

Based on that, seems that 0 5 2 would go to 5.2


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

GFloyd said:


> When I enter 0 5 ; I go to 5.1
> 
> Based on that, seems that 0 5 2 would go to 5.2


Wouldn't that try to go to channel 52 instead?


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

GravelChan said:


> Wouldn't that try to go to channel 52 instead?


You're correct! Just tried. You have to press 0052 to go to 5.2


----------

